
Why Beginning Designers Don't Need to Learn Grids, Type Scales, or Color Theory - erikdkennedy
https://learnui.design/blog/why-beginning-designers-dont-need-grids-type-scales-color-theory.html
======
n-gatedotcom
Are all your newsletters a blog post too? Because I've been wondering where I
can read your stuff in one place.

~~~
erikdkennedy
No, not all of them. But much of the stuff that goes out to the newsletter is
later posted on the blog
([https://learnui.design/blog](https://learnui.design/blog)) in some format or
another.

~~~
n-gatedotcom
Okay. Thank you.

